# Koi Verletzung



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Einer meiner Kois hat sich anscheinend verletzt.
Futtern und schwimmen kann und macht er wie bisher.
Keine Auffälligkeiten.

 
Einer eine Idee?
Am Stein verletzt?


----------



## koile (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, ich würde er sagen,  das daß Bakterielle ursächliche ist.

Und des weiteren , sieht Dein Koi Verhungert aus , großer Kopf und schmaler Körper, da haben

Bakterien ein leichtes Spiel.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Aug. 2015)

Hab den vor knapp 2 Monaten mit 2 anderen gekauft.
Haben alle so eine Form.
Füttere die einmal am Tag.
Zu wenig?


----------



## koile (15. Aug. 2015)

》Ja zu wenig,《 meine Koi bekommen 3-5 mal am Tag Futter ( keine Sticks ) hochwertige Futter ,

und im Sommer zusätzlich noch Seidenraupen ( Protein )

Ab September wird dem Futter noch Sanostol zu geführt, das die Koi nur genug Fett aufbauen, 

und für den Winter gerüstet sind


----------



## wander-falke (15. Aug. 2015)

Zwischenfrage,

Ich lese immer wieder mal daß Kois zu "mager" sind und die Fütterungsintervalle zwischen 1 und 5 mal pro Tag liegen.

Gibt es unter den einen Richtwert wieviel Futter denn für ein Koi pro Kilo/Gramm verfüttern werden soll ? 

Grüßle
Andreas


----------



## meinereiner (15. Aug. 2015)

Also etwas schmal schaut er schon aus.

Ist denn das von einem auf dem anderen Tag passiert?
Hast du scharfkantige Steine im Teich?
Es ist schwer erkennbar, aber das scheint bei zwei Schuppen zu sein? Das könnte sich dort entzündet haben.
Das kommt bei mir auch schon mal vor, dass sich bei dem einem oder anderen Koi bei mir mal eine Schuppe löst,
oder die etwas absteht (warum auch immer), bei mir war das aber weiters kein Problem, das hat sich nicht weiter entzündet,
und ist gut abgeheilt.
Bei dir schaut das allerdings schon etwas schlimmer aus, soweit man das auf dem Bild beurteilen kann.

@Andreas
Was ich weiß, bzw. gehört/gelesen habe, bei kleinen, jüngeren Kois ca. 2% vom Körpergewicht am Tag, und bei älteren, größeren Kois ca. 1% vom Körpergewicht.
Und wenn es geht, auf den Tag verteilt, in mehreren kleineren Portionen. Aber bei mir ist es manchmal auch nur zweimal am Tag.
Einmal in der früh, bevor ich in die Arbeit gehe, und dann nochmal abends. Am Wochenende, wenn ich zu Hause bin, dann schon mal öfters.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## koile (15. Aug. 2015)

Ja die gibt es.: Dabei ist aber die Wassertemperatur zu beachten.

bei 15- 20°C bis zu 5% des Körpergewichts Täglich 4- 6 x ( Light Futter )
bei 20- 30°C bis zu 5% des Körpergewichts Täglich 4 -6 X( Vollwertiges Futter )
über 30°C bis 1-2% des Körpergewichts Täglich 2-4 X ( Vollwertiges Futter )


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Aug. 2015)

koile schrieb:


> 》Ja zu wenig,《 meine Koi bekommen 3-5 mal am Tag Futter ( keine Sticks ) hochwertige Futter ,
> 
> und im Sommer zusätzlich noch Seidenraupen ( Protein )
> 
> ...


Bei mir gibt es auch keine Sticks.
Sanostol?
Nehmen nur meine Kids im Winter schon mal.
Meinst du das?
Oder speziell für Fische?

Die Verletzung ist von heute auf morgen passiert.
Steine habe ich seit Monaten nicht geändert.
Kann es sein, dass der sich an den Krebsscheren verletzt hat?
Sind ja was spitz stellenweise.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Aug. 2015)

koile schrieb:


> Ja die gibt es.: Dabei ist aber die Wassertemperatur zu beachten.
> 
> bei 15- 20°C bis zu 5% des Körpergewichts Täglich 4- 6 x ( Light Futter )
> bei 20- 30°C bis zu 5% des Körpergewichts Täglich 4 -6 X( Vollwertiges Futter )
> über 30°C bis 1-2% des Körpergewichts Täglich 2-4 X ( Vollwertiges Futter )



Light Futter...
Vollwertiges Futter....


Könntest du das vielleicht kurz erklären?


----------



## koile (15. Aug. 2015)

Ja Du hast Richtig gelesen Sanostol, das Du deinen Kindern gibst.

100 ml Sanostol mit 100 ml Wasser, ( kommt jetzt schon über das Futter ) das es ins Futter einzieht, 

Trocknet und nicht Schimmelt.

Und es gibt Light Futter , hat nicht soviel Fett , Ballaststoffe, und ist besser Verdaulich, 

gerade bei niedrigen Temperaturen sehr Wichtig.

Ich Füttere auch im Winter Light Futter (Sinkend ) 1x die Woche.

Vollwertiges Futter (hoher Eiweiße, Protein, Fett Gehalt und einiges mehr, (keine Sticks die aus Maismehl und Luft bestehen ).


----------



## jolantha (15. Aug. 2015)

Pierre, ich finde den auch zu dünn . Wie soll der denn über den Winter kommen ?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Aug. 2015)

Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Werde jetzt dann doch mal die Rationen erhöhen.

Gibt es Mittelwerte, die in etwa das Gewicht im Verhältnis zur Größe angeben?
Gibt's bei Kindern ja auch.

Ich könnte nämlich nicht das Gewicht schätzen.

Dann wäre es möglich, das Futter besser zu rationieren.


----------



## troll20 (15. Aug. 2015)

Kleine Mengen über den Tag verteilt und immer so das nach spätestens 5 min alles weg ist.
Aber das wird die Verletzung nicht heilen in der kurzen Zeit die es noch warm ist.
Von daher zumindest einfangen Fotos von dichter dran machen und einstellen, so kann man doch nur raten.
Noch besser einen Abstrich machen. Das ganze ist ziemlich dicht an den Kiemen. 
Nach den Fotos Salzbad und für einige Tage separieren um die Salzbäder leichter wiederholen zu können. Den das ständige rausfangen ist Stress den er jetzt nicht gebrauchen kann. Genauso wie größere Temperatur Schwankungen. 
Noch besser wäre ein Tierarzt. 

LG René


----------



## muh.gp (15. Aug. 2015)

Google mal Futterkonfigurator für Koi. Da kann man in der Regel die Größe und Anzahl eingeben, dazu noch die aktuelle Wassertemperatur (ganz wichtig!) und erhält einen Richtwert wieviel Gramm am Tag benötigt werden. Die dann auf mehrere Rationen verteilen.

Beispiel: auf Konishi.de oder bei Koi-Discount.de

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Aug. 2015)

Danke Holger.
Dann schau ich mal.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo 
 Psssst ...steht alles hier im Forum ,man muss es nur suchen und lesen , wird ja fast jedes Jahr gefragt wieviel man füttern sollte und was ein Koi mit wieviel cm wiegt

salve Patrick


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Aug. 2015)

Danke Patrick.
 Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können.


----------



## wander-falke (15. Aug. 2015)

Ich hab keine Kois, drum such und lese ich nicht

Muhahahaha 



So, nun wieder zum eigentlichen Thema;

Kranker Karpfen......


----------



## Patrick K (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Andreas 
Du hast doch gefragt ....


wander-falke schrieb:


> Gibt es unter den einen Richtwert wieviel Futter denn für ein Koi pro Kilo/Gramm verfüttern werden soll ?



salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (15. Aug. 2015)

OT on:

Probiert es doch einfach mit dem von @Geisy  zu finden unter http://www.airliftsieve.de/Rechner1.php

LG René

OT off


----------



## jolantha (16. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, 
hab mal versucht, die Optik ein bißchen zu verbessern 
   
Für mich sieht das eher nach einem Geschwür aus, und nicht nach einer Verletzung. ???


----------



## Patrick K (16. Aug. 2015)

mmmh rausfangen , einzelsetzen , Wunde mit Wundmittel behandeln zB mit Propolis-Spray , KPM,Wasserstoffperoxyd,Betaisodona/ Braunol, Dentisept Salbe( bei einigen sehr Vorsichtig , nicht ohne genaue Info), wenn du hier nichts findest fragst mal bei Tante Google nach

salve Patrick


----------



## Ida17 (26. Aug. 2015)

Hi Pierre!

Wie geht es voran, was macht der Koi?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (26. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ida,

Danke der Nachfrage.
Gestern habe ich ihn erlöst.


Der Freund eines Bekannten (Tierarzt) hatte sich den mal angeschaut und meinte, dass das nichts mehr wird.
Er war leider ziemlich "verseucht".

Jetzt mal prophylaktisch Medifin eingesetzt, damit die anderen nicht noch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.

Dann hatte er mal den Leitwert des Wassers untersucht und meinte, dass 350 (Einheit????) wohl viel zu wenig ist.
Bei Koi Teichen sollte das zwischen 1000 und 1500 pendeln.


Kann dazu einer was sagen?
Oder welche Werte habt ihr?


----------



## Christine (26. Aug. 2015)

Das tut mir leid um den Fisch 

Das mit dem Leitwert stellen wir mal in ein neues Thema!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/leitwert.45036/


----------



## Ida17 (26. Aug. 2015)

Ohje, mein Beileid. Er sah noch so jung aus


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (26. Aug. 2015)

Er war noch sehr jung.
Vor 2 Monaten mit knapp 15 cm gekauft.

War der Liebling meines Sohnes.
Mehr brauch ich nicht sagen, oder?


----------



## Ida17 (27. Aug. 2015)

Ne brauchst du nicht, habe einen mit gleicher Färbung (Willi, sieht aus wie ein Wellensittich), er ist auch mein Liebling  
Man... Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es den anderen gut geht.


----------

